# I was Involved tonight in a Nasty GSD Attack



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

Well this my afternoon walk story and it nearly ended in disaster for my 10 week old GSD Girl. I live in the country and we have a track about 2 Km's long, if I go down the track we have 2 GSD's and 2 Labradors and a bit further down another GSD. If I go up the track there is 4 mastiffs and a Pit bull and then further up a fully grown GSD who I now know is a few sandwiches short of a picnic. All of these dogs are fenced in unless they manage to get out so sometimes you have to keep your eyes wide open for any danger and tonight was one of those nights. The fully grown GSD "Spanish" owned and obviously not trained ran down the bank and leaped the barbed wire fence onto the track where maika was off her lead, he went straight in to attack her rolling her over on her back with dust and stones flying up in the air. I dived in and punched the GSD in the mouth while slipping on the dusty track and ending up on my back between him and maika who had wet herself and was yelping. Not knowing if he had hurt her or not I grabbed hold of her wind pipe while she was wrestling with me on the floor. Two things went through my mind in these split seconds was one I am going to end up without a face or I pull her two front legs wide apart to split his heart valves "Something I was shown in the Police", you have to remember here this dog was a fully grown GSD totally aggressive and out of control so it was I am afraid me and my maika or him. I decided to in a split second to grab a handful of dust and throw it in his face which made him run off for a few seconds giving me chance to get maika off her back and in a position where I could pick her up and maybe away from his jaws. The owner at this point come running down the track and grabbed him. My T shirt and Shorts wrecked and my hand bleeding the guy says are you OK.............er well yeah buddy just having a roll in the dust here with your dog. he apologized and I suggested he repaired his fence and took his dog to control classes. Maika was soaked with urine through wetting herself and a slow walk home was in order. I think I will car train her a find another track that is not so full of danger. A Point I should make out here is the most "NOT ALL" Spanish people don't train there big dogs and have them locked away as attack dogs so it is particularly dangerous where you walk here.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG... this is horrifying. I am so very sorry this happened to you and your puppy. 
Do they have bear spray in Spain?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good job at protecting your puppy. People are jerks.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

selzer said:


> Good job at protecting your puppy. People are jerks.


Bit scary when you think back on it though


----------



## [nina] (Jun 15, 2012)

you are so brave, i don't know what i would have done but i did learn something!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow... how scary! People are incredibly ignorant these days..

So glad you are both ok!


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> OMG... this is horrifying. I am so very sorry this happened to you and your puppy.
> Do they have bear spray in Spain?


Well as they say alls well that ends well. We have no bear spray here, we have "Stun Sticks" that throw out a massive voltage or pepper spray which may work. I come out of this ordeal without to many cuts and bruises but next time I wold like to have something on me just in case :laugh:


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

[nina] said:


> you are so brave, i don't know what i would have done but i did learn something!


Well it all happened so quick and it was over in seconds but I could not see my girl screeching on her back, it was pure instinct and anger especially for not taking the time out to train his GSD and the annoying thing is the owner comes down the track "Jogging" some days lol.............


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Good for you on jumping right in and protecting your pup! If you can legally carry a stun stick, do it.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad that your beautiful little girl and you are both ok.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Glad that you and Maika are ok.

My husband was out walking our 5 month old on Sunday night and a Husky attacked Jake. Thanks to my husbands quick reflexes, he broke it up and Jake was not hurt. It's a very scary thing to experience.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, get the stun stick!!! Such a horrible ordeal for you both!!  Glad you and your little girl are okay, hope she bounces back from her scary encounter.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, your poor baby girl  So glad that you two are ok. What a horrible experience.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Whatever you can get for protection, get it right away. The next time you might not be so lucky. Thank goodness you are both ok.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

That must have been terrifying. You did an awesome job protecting your puppy. Hopefully this doesn't effect her down the road.


----------



## wbmills (Jun 12, 2012)

I vote for getting the stun stick and the pepper spray. If I understand the stun stick correctly, if the attacker and victim are touching both get shocked. Hit the dog with the pepper spray first and then when he separates hit him with the stun stick. 

In fact I would be so freaking mad I would hit the owner with the stun stick for making me stun a dog! 

You did good under the circumstances.Well Done!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Maika said:


> Well this my afternoon walk story and it nearly ended in disaster for my 10 week old GSD Girl. I live in the country and we have a track about 2 Km's long, if I go down the track we have 2 GSD's and 2 Labradors and a bit further down another GSD. If I go up the track there is 4 mastiffs and a Pit bull and then further up a fully grown GSD who I now know is a few sandwiches short of a picnic. All of these dogs are fenced in unless they manage to get out so sometimes you have to keep your eyes wide open for any danger and tonight was one of those nights. The fully grown GSD "Spanish" owned and obviously not trained ran down the bank and leaped the barbed wire fence onto the track where maika was off her lead, he went straight in to attack her rolling her over on her back with dust and stones flying up in the air. I dived in and punched the GSD in the mouth while slipping on the dusty track and ending up on my back between him and maika who had wet herself and was yelping. Not knowing if he had hurt her or not I grabbed hold of her wind pipe while she was wrestling with me on the floor. Two things went through my mind in these split seconds was one I am going to end up without a face or I pull her two front legs wide apart to split his heart valves "Something I was shown in the Police", you have to remember here this dog was a fully grown GSD totally aggressive and out of control so it was I am afraid me and my maika or him. I decided to in a split second to grab a handful of dust and throw it in his face which made him run off for a few seconds giving me chance to get maika off her back and in a position where I could pick her up and maybe away from his jaws. The owner at this point come running down the track and grabbed him. My T shirt and Shorts wrecked and my hand bleeding the guy says are you OK.............er well yeah buddy just having a roll in the dust here with your dog. he apologized and I suggested he repaired his fence and took his dog to control classes. Maika was soaked with urine through wetting herself and a slow walk home was in order. I think I will car train her a find another track that is not so full of danger. A Point I should make out here is the most "NOT ALL" Spanish people don't train there big dogs and have them locked away as attack dogs so it is particularly dangerous where you walk here.


 
Great work protecting your puppy! I am not sure I would have been so nice to the attacking dog and would have "Split" or anything else i could manage at the time!


However please understand that "Spanish" has NOTHING to do with having an out of control dog! Could be in some areas and with some people of course, but any nationality has folks with dogs like this!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The OP lives in Spain, and is referring to the general culture of the area. It would be like someone who lives in America talking about "Americans". I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> The OP lives in Spain, and is referring to the general culture of the area. It would be like someone who lives in America talking about "Americans". I don't see anything wrong with that.


 
A very great generalization in my mind? I.E. how would you generalize about "Americans" - Are they all alike in how they treat their dogs?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

She did say most. 
And, yes, having lived in Europe, I can attest to the fact that many people there use GSDs as yard guard dogs and take pride in their "meanness."
Sometimes the truth isn't politically correct. But is still is the truth.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

So we can say "most Spanish" people treat their dogs like that? What about in the big cities (if she lives in the country - or vice versa if she lives in a big city)?

Thus, we could also predict the behavior of rural Vermont people based on what people do in Manhatten - true?

Much too wide a generalization for me but anyone can believe anything that they like about stereotypes and generalizations about behavior. Doesn't really matter (unless and until you get impacted by such over generalizations/stereotyping.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

codmaster said:


> Much too wide a generalization for me but anyone can believe anything that they like about stereotypes and generalizations about behavior. Doesn't really matter (unless and until you get impacted by such over generalizations/stereotyping.


Do you think stereotypes exist for a reason?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> Do you think stereotypes exist for a reason?


 
If there are hard objective facts to back them up, and sometimes there are, BUT very hard today due to Political Correctness advocates. 

Got to be VERY CAREFUL if one ever mentions any of them (at least in the US). 

i.e. WOULD YOU FEEL MORE UNCOMFORTABLE IF YOU WERE WALKING ALONE DOWN A LONELY INNER CITY STREET AND A BUNCH OF TEENAGE BOYS STARTED WALKING TOWARD YOU or if it was a group of old women doing the same? Stereotype or based on facts? (excuse the caps not intentional but hit the wrong key and too lazy to retype)>


How about the one of "Ugly American" - would you like to be steretyped as one of those if you were traveling inanother country? I wouldn't like to be tagged with that (ESP. IF i DON'T ACT LIKE ONE!!!!).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

We have 2 choices in this thread. 
1. Continue this side conversation in another thread in chat and keep this thread for the OP. 

2. Continue this side conversation in this thread and get it locked, leaving the OP without a place to talk about a pretty scary event that happened to her and to her puppy. 

Your choice. Thanks!
Jean
Admin


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

WOW. Scary! Scary! Scary! So glad you and your little girl are okay!! I would definitely get the stun stick and anything else I could think of that would protect me and my puppy when out walking. 

I love dogs as much as anyone here but when it comes to protecting MY dogs from and aggressive, out of control dog- I know which one I am going to choose. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

It's funny...I didn't check where you live BEFORE I read your post, so I didn't realize that you were in Spain, and where I live, when someone says "Spanish", they are typically (and misguidedly) trying to talk about Mexican people in an inoffensive way. I think the fact that Spanish was in quotation marks added to this...So excuse my ethnocentrism. I got an ENTIRELY different idea about your post on my first read-through.

More related, though, I am so sorry you had to go through this! I hope your little girl isn't too traumatized from this and will be able to interact with other dogs in a more peaceful fashion from now on..


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

You protected your pup, with no regard for yourself. BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think you did the right thing. Sure it could've turned out very bad for you, and I am so glad it did not.!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

You describe a line up of potential hazards yet you let a 10 week old walk off lead ? How far ahead was she ? This was in a risky area at night?

"All of these dogs are fenced in unless they manage to get out so sometimes you have to keep your eyes wide open for any danger and tonight was one of those nights " ..............." where maika was off her lead" - 

You are lucky to come out without major damage.

What is this " I think I will car train her " ?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

good points!


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

Elaine said:


> Good for you on jumping right in and protecting your pup! If you can legally carry a stun stick, do it.


Hi. I'm afraid they are illegal here but I now have a base ball bat with 10 x 6" nails through the end like a brush, if it ever happens again they I will have to use it in self defense although I pray to god it will never happen. taking your dog for a walk should be a relaxing time for me and Maika as she will not be relaxed either as my tension will transfer to her. I am also trying to car train her which is on my priority list to take her to another area where it is not so dangerous. What gets up my nose is the whole irresponsible attitude from some of the Spaniards who just don't give a monkeys about anyones well being only that they have a guard dog foaming at the mouth on the other side of the fence to protect their property. The police are not interested, there is no Society for the protection of animals etc so you are basically on your own in these situations


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

carmspack said:


> You describe a line up of potential hazards yet you let a 10 week old walk off lead ? How far ahead was she ? This was in a risky area at night?
> 
> "All of these dogs are fenced in unless they manage to get out so sometimes you have to keep your eyes wide open for any danger and tonight was one of those nights " ..............." where maika was off her lead" -
> 
> ...


Hi, yep OK arguable points. When I said night it was about 8 in the evening and over here in Spain it gets dark about 9:30. At the moment outside 1:15pm it's about 35 degrees C and next month will be up to 40 to 43 degrees C and it is impossible to walk during the day in this heat with a 10 week old pup so I walk her just before sun down and in the morning at about 7 am.

I walk her off the lead sometimes so she can run after sticks and get used to walking by my side, stopping when I stop etc. I will now have to keep her on the lead although I should not have my life controlled by other idiots with un trained animals. She is normally about 10 mtrs in front of me and then stops and waits until I catch her up and then she runs another 10 or so and does the same again sometimes returning with a big stone or tree branch and drops it at my side to which she gets a treat. Where I live is pure countryside just almonds and olives and mountains, the track I live off has 35 houses all with about 5.000 to 50.000m2 which are fenced but some fences are deteriorated over the years. The neighbors are Spanish, Swedish and English. The English have well trained dogs as well as the two Labradors who the Swedish own are also well trained, but alas the Spanish don't seem to be much interested in training in this particular part of Spain. So The area is "Humans wise" safe but there can be an element of danger which I walked right into and was so fast it is like trying to remember a car crash. Maybe I was an idiot going in on the fight and many have said here I was off my head as I could have been killed or a long stay in hospital, however I was not going to see my baby on her back wetting herself with fright and screeching out while this uncontrollable GSD was going to kill her, she is now part of my family and part of me, I would have done the stay in hospital to have protected her as Iwould do for my wife and 2 daughters.

OK. the car training bit. well as she is only 10 weeks old I still have to make sure she is not going to poo or pee on the back seat, I don't have an estate car just a family saloon with a boot so she would have to go on the back seat with her collar fastened to a seat belt anchor point so she can not jump over me while I am driving. Now I have been to the vet with her but on my daughters lap and she was very good and enjoyed the ride but I still have to train her to be on her own in the back which I should imagine will be like all things, a bit at a time !. So there you have it, more or less


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

chelle said:


> You protected your pup, with no regard for yourself. BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think you did the right thing. Sure it could've turned out very bad for you, and I am so glad it did not.!!


Hi and thanks, I only hope it never happens again, today I feel as if I have done a few rounds with Mike Tyson


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How scary, you could have gotten hurt pretty badly.
Car training a puppy is easy, most are naturals and love it, a few get carsick. It is easiest with a crate. Jost get her to potty. Before she gets into the car or use a crate. You can buy a liner for the seat.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I am glad you are OK and bravo for doing what you had to do to protect your puppy. very scary I would have done the same thing Can you get bear spray Maybe someone can mail you some?? That had to be so scary We have areas here in the USA that people take pride in their"junk yard" dogs so I understand I am glad noone got seriously hurt or killed It could have turned out very different. Take your girl for rides she will do fine Most GSD's love to ride in cars!!!


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

Anitsisqua said:


> It's funny...I didn't check where you live BEFORE I read your post, so I didn't realize that you were in Spain, and where I live, when someone says "Spanish", they are typically (and misguidedly) trying to talk about Mexican people in an inoffensive way. I think the fact that Spanish was in quotation marks added to this...So excuse my ethnocentrism. I got an ENTIRELY different idea about your post on my first read-through.
> 
> More related, though, I am so sorry you had to go through this! I hope your little girl isn't too traumatized from this and will be able to interact with other dogs in a more peaceful fashion from now on..


Hi. Absolutely no problem at all, I know from being married for over 23 years to a Spanish lady that mainland Spain can get mixed up with Mexico in a nice way and the Mexicans have some great food . When I walked her this morning "On the lead" I did notice she was jumpy but she was not alone..............................


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

4dognight said:


> I am glad you are OK and bravo for doing what you had to do to protect your puppy. very scary I would have done the same thing Can you get bear spray Maybe someone can mail you some?? That had to be so scary We have areas here in the USA that people take pride in their"junk yard" dogs so I understand I am glad noone got seriously hurt or killed It could have turned out very different. Take your girl for rides she will do fine Most GSD's love to ride in cars!!!


Hi. Yes I think you and a few others who have kindly replied and of which I have learn t a few things and has made me think of a few safety precautions. I think I will start taking her out in the car. It's a shame there are no parks around here at all. I think I will do a video of the area where I live and post it on youtube with a link so all you guys can see where I live and the situation I have in hand. Will give some of you a laugh as well as my vids are un cut and just straight as I record them. Best Regards.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

RebelGSD said:


> How scary, you could have gotten hurt pretty badly.
> Car training a puppy is easy, most are naturals and love it, a few get carsick. It is easiest with a crate. Jost get her to potty. Before she gets into the car or use a crate. You can buy a liner for the seat.


Sound advice. Thank you and all my very best Regards


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

DharmasMom said:


> WOW. Scary! Scary! Scary! So glad you and your little girl are okay!! I would definitely get the stun stick and anything else I could think of that would protect me and my puppy when out walking.
> 
> I love dogs as much as anyone here but when it comes to protecting MY dogs from and aggressive, out of control dog- I know which one I am going to choose. Every. Single. Time.


Correct, we all love our dogs and all animals in general but as you say when a full on attack takes place then you have to protect yourself and your own. take care and Best Regards.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> We have 2 choices in this thread.
> 1. Continue this side conversation in another thread in chat and keep this thread for the OP.
> 
> 2. Continue this side conversation in this thread and get it locked, leaving the OP without a place to talk about a pretty scary event that happened to her and to her puppy.
> ...


Hi, sorry I don't understand this one?? I am not really used to forums. Am I using the "Quote" to much? I just like to reply to each person individually to be polite. Please let me know if I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

codmaster said:


> So we can say "most Spanish" people treat their dogs like that? What about in the big cities (if she lives in the country - or vice versa if she lives in a big city)?
> 
> Thus, we could also predict the behavior of rural Vermont people based on what people do in Manhatten - true?
> 
> Much too wide a generalization for me but anyone can believe anything that they like about stereotypes and generalizations about behavior. Doesn't really matter (unless and until you get impacted by such over generalizations/stereotyping.


Hi Codemaster and Sunflower. OK Codemaster, as Sunflower states in this area they take a pride "Not All" in raising "Fighting dogs" for betting and blood sports and yes they are proud of it, I reiterate "Not All". In the cities the dogs are better trained as they live in apartments, chalets etc and walk the street with their owner who has to clean up their poop etc with a bag, this is in areas like Madrid, Barcelona etc etc. In Andalucia the dog is mainly used for hunting, guard Dogs and to walk around a country property on it's own where the owner passes by twice a week to give it food and water and is then off back to his home in the city. I have a client who lives in the country and I built his chalet for him, well he has 35 hunting dogs locked in cages 365 days a year and he wishes he had never seen the house. Imagine 35 dogs howling all night!. I went to the police on his behalf as he does not speak Spanish and this was the reply from the Police. "he lives in the country what do you expect, have a good day". So how can we sort that one out???. Best Regards.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> She did say most.
> And, yes, having lived in Europe, I can attest to the fact that many people there use GSDs as yard guard dogs and take pride in their "meanness."
> Sometimes the truth isn't politically correct. But is still is the truth.


jajaja I am a "He" my name is Kevin, Maika is my GSD's name Thanks for your support in explaining how things are here.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

wbmills said:


> I vote for getting the stun stick and the pepper spray. If I understand the stun stick correctly, if the attacker and victim are touching both get shocked. Hit the dog with the pepper spray first and then when he separates hit him with the stun stick.
> 
> In fact I would be so freaking mad I would hit the owner with the stun stick for making me stun a dog!
> 
> You did good under the circumstances.Well Done!


Hi. I know a stun stick is a good answer in my situation but if you are caught with one I think it's 3 years in prison however if the guys dog kills your dog or puts you in hospital it's a 4 week home arrest. good eh


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Maika said:


> jajaja I am a "He" my name is Kevin, Maika is my GSD's name Thanks for your support in explaining how things are here.


My apologies, Kevin I pictured this warrior woman defending her puppy from Cujo.
Nice to meet you.
Yeah, intimately familiar with the culture of having a vicious guard dog. The flip side is, people will drop poisoned meat over the fence to get rid of the bugger. This happened to a family member of mine. They poisoned the dog, got into her country home, and stole all they could.

By the way, where are you originally from?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Maika said:


> Hi, sorry I don't understand this one?? I am not really used to forums. Am I using the "Quote" to much? I just like to reply to each person individually to be polite. Please let me know if I am doing something wrong.


You are NOT doing anything wrong. Jean was mainly talking to a few OTHER members that were starting a conversation that had nothing to do with your original post.

She was telling THEM that they should take their conversation to a different thread.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> My apologies, Kevin I pictured this warrior woman defending her puppy from Cujo.
> Nice to meet you.
> Yeah, intimately familiar with the culture of having a vicious guard dog. The flip side is, people will drop poisoned meat over the fence to get rid of the bugger. This happened to a family member of mine. They poisoned the dog, got into her country home, and stole all they could.
> 
> By the way, where are you originally from?


jajaja nice to meet you as well. yes this as you say is the flip side of the coin and does happen here but where is the dividing line. Trying to teach a GSD not to take anything from anybody except you is work for a pro trainer and I am sure would be out of my league. Best Regards. Kevin


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

Just a quick thanks to all of you who have replied to this unfortunate story and learning curve. All your responses and kind words are much appreciated. Best Regards to all. Kevin "Maikas dad"


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am glad you guys are ok and that you were able to get aways without serious damage. what a scary thing to happen! I would have done the same thing when Titan was a pup.. shoot I might even jump in now, as suicidal as that is, just instinct I guess... stupid instinct but it is what it is. How are you guys doing now? How's Maika acting??


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Amazing job protecting your puppy... I would have killed that dog if I could to protect me and my dog. No lies. Good job for thinking of throwing dust in the dog's face... sort of a non-lethal method.. huge respect to you for how you dealt with the situation.

Poor Maika... she didn't deserve that. Shame on the owner of the aggressive dog.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

wyoung2153 said:


> I am glad you guys are ok and that you were able to get aways without serious damage. what a scary thing to happen! I would have done the same thing when Titan was a pup.. shoot I might even jump in now, as suicidal as that is, just instinct I guess... stupid instinct but it is what it is. How are you guys doing now? How's Maika acting??


Hi. Hope you are well. On reflection what I did was maybe a bit suicidal and the more I dwell on it the more I know I could have come out with part of my face torn off or an eye, god knows what else if I did not in a split second throw dust in his face. I am not to bad, my back aches like **** and my stomach where I hit the track and gravel when I dived in and my right fist is a bit swollen through punching the other one on the side of the jaw. Maika, well it's difficult to say, she seems to be sleeping more than normal and when she hears a noise from the track like a car or a neighbor calling his boys she runs around the back of me and starts scratching my legs as if she wants me to protect her from something that this time is not going to hurt her and even if I have the TV up a bit load she will get up from laying down walk around and moan and then lay down again she will keep on doing this until I turn the volume down very low. Just my luck all this had to happen to me when she is so young. I took her out in the car today for her first ride out and will post a video which you will probably find under stories or maybe my user name. Not sure how all that works yet. She was great in the car and enjoyed it and was even asleep while I was taking a coffee and breakfast but would shy away from anyone who went to greet her. Many Thanks and best regards. Kevin


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I read this post the other day but didn't get a chance to reply. You are really brave and lucky that you left without any serious injuries. I'm glad both of you are okay. How is the animal control like in Spain? Are you able to report the attack?


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

GSDkid said:


> I read this post the other day but didn't get a chance to reply. You are really brave and lucky that you left without any serious injuries. I'm glad both of you are okay. How is the animal control like in Spain? Are you able to report the attack?


Hi. Well apart from a few aches and pains we are both OK, takes a few days for the old body to react to this sort of thing. There is no RSPCA or animal control in Spain as such or protection for them. About 50 Km's away there is a rescue shelter but they don't get involved in these cases and well the Police as in many places are more on getting money in for traffic offenses so really we are on our own here to deal with things. Normally at the end of the rabbit hunting season is when you see many abandoned dogs on the side of the road as they have no use to the owner until next season but as I say nobody is interested, which is a great shame. If I was a millionaire I would set up an official animal protection society and shelters but the ones that do exist here are run purely from charity funding which with the economic crisis is very little funding. All the very best. kevin


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, it's kind of funny because Germany actually imports stray dog from Spain to Germany because we don't have enough dogs of our own that need help so we get them in from the rest of the EU. Main import countries are Spain and Italy. 

I can see the posts on Facebook all the time on top of all the American posts. :help:


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Maika said:


> Hi. Hope you are well. On reflection what I did was maybe a bit suicidal and the more I dwell on it the more I know I could have come out with part of my face torn off or an eye, god knows what else if I did not in a split second throw dust in his face. I am not to bad, my back aches like **** and my stomach where I hit the track and gravel when I dived in and my right fist is a bit swollen through punching the other one on the side of the jaw. Maika, well it's difficult to say, she seems to be sleeping more than normal and when she hears a noise from the track like a car or a neighbor calling his boys she runs around the back of me and starts scratching my legs as if she wants me to protect her from something that this time is not going to hurt her and even if I have the TV up a bit load she will get up from laying down walk around and moan and then lay down again she will keep on doing this until I turn the volume down very low. Just my luck all this had to happen to me when she is so young. I took her out in the car today for her first ride out and will post a video which you will probably find under stories or maybe my user name. Not sure how all that works yet. She was great in the car and enjoyed it and was even asleep while I was taking a coffee and breakfast but would shy away from anyone who went to greet her. Many Thanks and best regards. Kevin


Well again I'm glad y'all are ok. Glad the car ride went well. One thing I would just suggest is that you still not change up your routine you had with her. That way she can learn the just because something not so fun happened doesn't me the work around her is crumbling. She is probably frightened still and might take a few days. I'd still take her out walking, maybe in a different area, considering, but still out and about. I wouldn't stop any training or anything. Another thing for your sake is to not beat yourself up about it.. things happen that we can't control and just thank God it turned out the way it did and not the worst case scenario  I myself thought I traumatized Titan when he was 16 wks and kicked myself, thought I'd ruined him. But I was advised the same thing, keep with one routine no matter what and he turned out better than ever. Like in never happened. As for you, ibuprofen, water, and beer  You'll feel better in no time


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> Yeah, it's kind of funny because Germany actually imports stray dog from Spain to Germany because we don't have enough dogs of our own that need help so we get them in from the rest of the EU. Main import countries are Spain and Italy.
> 
> I can see the posts on Facebook all the time on top of all the American posts. :help:


Sad but True and we are in 2012


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Maika said:


> Hi. Well apart from a few aches and pains we are both OK, takes a few days for the old body to react to this sort of thing. There is no RSPCA or animal control in Spain as such or protection for them. About 50 Km's away there is a rescue shelter but they don't get involved in these cases and well the Police as in many places are more on getting money in for traffic offenses so really we are on our own here to deal with things. Normally at the end of the rabbit hunting season is when you see many abandoned dogs on the side of the road as they have no use to the owner until next season but as I say nobody is interested, which is a great shame. If I was a millionaire I would set up an official animal protection society and shelters but the ones that do exist here are run purely from charity funding which with the economic crisis is very little funding. All the very best. kevin


Wow. That's quite disturbing! And it's not even logical to abandon your dog after hunting season because you'd have to train a new one all over again. I feel sorry for the kids that have to walk to school! I bet they run for their lives.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

GSDkid said:


> Wow. That's quite disturbing! And it's not even logical to abandon your dog after hunting season because you'd have to train a new one all over again. I feel sorry for the kids that have to walk to school! I bet they run for their lives.


Hi. have just posted a video which shows people on the forum what sort of rural area I live in


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Maika said:


> Hi. have just posted a video which shows people on the forum what sort of rural area I live in


Oh, goody.
And you did not answer my question, but my guess is that you are a Brit


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OK, I am a few minutes into the video.

I say the following because I have a dog who used to be majorly worried and stressed in the car, although he never has vomited. 

Maika looked rather stressed back there, half-moon eyes, licking, whining.

http://www.familypaws.com/communication/ 

What I would do is ignore her in this case. Absolutely no "Good girl," because she will interpret that as your approval to be all stressed.

Take her for lots of short trips, and be calm and matter-of-fact. Treats on the seat that she can find before your ride will also help make it a positive experience. 

The problem at this age is the ears. They are still developing and cause car sickness. The only thing you can do is keep car taking her in the car and have the destinations be wonderful for her. She will eventually grow out of it.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Oh, goody.
> And you did not answer my question, but my guess is that you are a Brit


jajaja, yes I am a Brit but have been here 23 years now so am classed as a local. Thanks for the tip on the car rides, I will put some small treats on the back seat oly hope she doesn't throw them all up down my neck


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I read through the thread from the beginning. First let me say... Good Job on protecting your pup! I too would do anything to protect my dog. I hope she has no residual fear effect from the incident. I would continue to socialize her with dogs you know are friendly so that the good memory of them covers the memory of the attack. Also, as you know nerves travel down the leash so be sure to keep yourself calm too - I know its hard after an attack but it's best for the pup and you to try to put this behind you so you don't think about it every time you see a big loose dog and send those nerves down the leash. Good luck with carrying the stick. I hope that helps.


----------



## conquer020 (Jun 25, 2012)

I had to jump in a fight between my GSD and the neighbors pit bull who's chained up daily INSIDE the house. The pit bull escaped and made a B-line straight to my dog and attacked. Luckily my GSD wasn't hurt too bad, minor scratches and scrapes. But in hindsight I should have filed a police report because this same pit bull attacked another neighbor about a month later. I'm sure if I had filed a report and the other neighbor did too then something could be done about the pit bull and its stupid, stupid, negligent owners. These owners, by the way, said my dog and the other neighbor were "provoking" their pit bull as an excuse to why he attacked. BULLSH*T!!

Sad to say things do happen this way because ignorant people can own certain breeds. Its owners like that that give owners like me a bad wrap.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

pyratemom said:


> I read through the thread from the beginning. First let me say... Good Job on protecting your pup! I too would do anything to protect my dog. I hope she has no residual fear effect from the incident. I would continue to socialize her with dogs you know are friendly so that the good memory of them covers the memory of the attack. Also, as you know nerves travel down the leash so be sure to keep yourself calm too - I know its hard after an attack but it's best for the pup and you to try to put this behind you so you don't think about it every time you see a big loose dog and send those nerves down the leash. Good luck with carrying the stick. I hope that helps.


Hi Teri. She has been left a bit affected by it I am afraid. There are no many nice dogs in this area in fact I don't know 1 !!. They are all behind bars, gates, grills or abandoned after the hunting season. My folks have a house next to mine on the same land and their dog is a pampered pooch that runs even if it sees it's own shadow, when Maika tries to play with her she runs and screams out for no reason, Maika wants to play and can't understand the attitude of the "Timmy". will post a few vids one day so you can all see, should be fun . My brother in law has just turned up and she just sits behind me jumping up at my back or barking from the other room for me to go to her, she was not like this before. The police saw the stick the other day and said I can not use it as it is a dangerous weapon, I explained why I carry it and they said well carry on with it then. best regards.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

conquer020 said:


> I had to jump in a fight between my GSD and the neighbors pit bull who's chained up daily INSIDE the house. The pit bull escaped and made a B-line straight to my dog and attacked. Luckily my GSD wasn't hurt too bad, minor scratches and scrapes. But in hindsight I should have filed a police report because this same pit bull attacked another neighbor about a month later. I'm sure if I had filed a report and the other neighbor did too then something could be done about the pit bull and its stupid, stupid, negligent owners. These owners, by the way, said my dog and the other neighbor were "provoking" their pit bull as an excuse to why he attacked. BULLSH*T!!
> 
> Sad to say things do happen this way because ignorant people can own certain breeds. Its owners like that that give owners like me a bad wrap.


A pit bull woo that's heavy stuff as well, when they get their choppers around something it's not easy to get them off. use what I have which it a hiking stick with a shark hook affair on the end and 3 six inch nails running cross ways at the end as well. Whatever attacks you with that will not do it again or won't be around to do so. It's just a shame that these owners give some dogs a bad name and the most annoying thing is in some areas of the world the Police just don't give a monkeys Hope you are both doing OK and that your dog as mine will not have long term mental effects although I have noticed some change in her temperament in general as she seems to have a sort of nerve attack where she bites me, the cat, the wife etc and I am getting this slowly under control. I curse that GSD up the track and his owner who is even more of a dumb cluck than his dog.............all the best and stay safe .


----------

